# IGN: Iwata "explains" Nintendo's use of region-locking



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 3, 2013)

During E3, IGN spoke with Nintendo's president, Satoru Iwata regarding their use of region-locking on the Wii U and 3DS consoles. It's worth noting that this interview occurred *before* the 15,000+ strong petition that asks them to remove these restrictive policies. A petition they have thus far declined to comment upon.



			
				IGN article said:
			
		

> During E3, I had a chance to ask Nintendo global president Satoru Iwata about region-locking.
> 
> "From some people’s perspective, it might seem like a kind of restriction. However, we hope people can appreciate the fact that we’re selling our products worldwide," Iwata told me, acknowledging that Nintendo has "historically" worked with region-locked systems. "
> 
> ...


http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/07/03/nintendos-president-discusses-region-locking

Microsoft has since reversed its stance on region locking and the 360 had optional locking anyway, the PS3 was region free save for the blu ray, a single game and downloadable content and Nintendo's pre DSi handhelds have all been region free give or take the iQue (the Chinese brand for their consoles).
Most technical reasons for the region lock have long been unnecessary (PAL region TVs fully support NTSC signals and have done for decades at this point) to say nothing of handhelds having their own screen, the Wii U having its own screen and everybody supposedly using HDMI or an equivalent as well these days. Most power adapters do all the voltage and frequency combinations and things like Audio restrictions, censorship, safety and RF/Wifi compliance usually fall on the head of the one doing the importing though with the exception of the audio and censorship if you pass one in North America or Japan you will probably pass in Europe and Australia and vice versa.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2013)

This doesn't explain region locking. At all.

Games that violate the so-called_ "cultural acceptance and legal restrictions"_ can simply... not be released in given regions. It's that simple and that's how it works on other platforms these days. Funny how this wasn't an issue on the Region Free Nintendo systems like the DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 3, 2013)

And here I am, still giving no fucks about region lock


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2013)

Piracy says Hi Nintendo.

Importing games is pretty much useless since pretty much every game comes out in all regions.
Except Japan only games.

Guess that's a valid reason for importing games..


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> And here I am, still giving no fucks about region lock


 
Clearly you don't remember the _shi*storm_ caused by _"Xenoblade Yawnicles"_ that had a delayed release in the U.S despite the fact that the game was already localized to English for the European release. Some people just aren't patient y'know, it's not always about the Japanese titles.

That being said, I too think it's pretty silly to play games in languages that the player doesn't understand _(like Japanese, at least 99% of the time)_, but that being said, I'm against region locking because it goes against my principles.

Don't introduce restrictions that have nothing to do with the capabilities of the hardware and don't have to be there - region locks made sense when the NTSC/PAL/SECAM divisions were in place and the consoles were too simple to work in both modes or it was simply bothersome to introduce support for both modes at the same time, but now that they're a thing of the past due to _"going HD" (plus most TV's are both PAL and NTSC-compatible)_ I just don't see the point.

There is no hardware-related reason whatsoever to keep them around anymore, so don't keep them around.


----------



## Celice (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This doesn't explain region locking. At all.
> 
> Games that violate the so-called_ "cultural acceptance and legal restrictions"_ can simply... not be released in given regions. It's that simple and that's how it works on other platforms these days. Funny how this wasn't an issue on the Region Free Nintendo systems like the DS.


And region restriction prevents games from other regions as being used on systems purchased in that reason. This still doesn't prevent importing, no, but it does work with each country's requirements for media.

It's not unreasonable. It is inconsistent though, given that one could import an outside region system and enjoy games regardless of their country's regulation of media. It's not a token effort on the part of Nintendo, but in practicality, it might as well be.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 3, 2013)

It feels like he just dodged the question rather than just flat out saying "We don't want Japanese players importing NA games at a cheaper price!!" or something like that.



Foxi4 said:


> Clearly you don't remember the _shi*storm_ caused by _"Xenoblade Yawnicles"_ that had a delayed release in the U.S despite the fact that the game was already localized to English for the European release. Some people just aren't patient y'know, it's not always about the Japanese titles.


Don't forget the Persona 4 Arena chaos. I think emigre is still out for blood.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2013)

Celice said:


> And region restriction prevents games from other regions as being used on systems purchased in that reason. This still doesn't prevent importing, no, but it does work with each country's requirements for media.
> 
> It's not unreasonable. It is inconsistent though, given that one could import an outside region system and enjoy games regardless of their country's regulation of media. It's not a token effort on the part of Nintendo, but in practicality, it might as well be.


 
It's not a token of effort and everybody knows why Nintendo introduced the region locks. They're there to evenly distribute profits between the main branches of the company _(NOJ, NOA and NOE)_ - that's the only reason why those locks exist.

They're an inconvenience for the End User and they should be eliminated when there are better software-based alternatives _(see: PSN - each region has its individual online store and those games that are banned in given countries simply don't pop up. As for physical copies, retailers are banned from carrying them, so that's not a problem. If you want to go the extra mile though and import, you're free to do so because why the hell not - it's your own responsibility if you want to possess a game that's been banned)_, we're not living in 1990'ties anymore, region locking on contemporary systems makes no sense.


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jul 4, 2013)

I personally think it's so that people don't import the news Smash Bros. so they can get a tourny advantage when they do the Gamestop launch tournament. And I do think Iwata wants Region Locking to be gone, but if it is due to the new Smash, they will wait until after it's launch to remove it.

In my opinion it's kinda a smart move for the competitive Smash scene, yet I do hope Region Locking is removed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2013)

luigiman1928 said:


> I personally think *it's so that people don't import the news Smash Bros.* so they can get a tourny advantage when they do the Gamestop launch tournament. And I do think Iwata wants Region Locking to be gone, but if it is due to the new Smash, they will wait until after it's launch to remove it.
> 
> In my opinion *it's kinda a smart move for the competitive Smash scene*, yet I do hope Region Locking is removed.


You're not serious, right? 


...I seriously doubt that Nintendo would build a world-wide infrastructure supporting Region Locking across two platforms for the sake of one game.

Also, *#CompetitiveSmashScene* - Super Smash Bros. - serious business.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2013)

luigiman1928 said:


> I personally think it's so that people don't import the news Smash Bros. so they can get a tourny advantage when they do the Gamestop launch tournament. And I do think Iwata wants Region Locking to be gone, but if it is due to the new Smash, they will wait until after it's launch to remove it.
> 
> In my opinion it's kinda a smart move for the competitive Smash scene, yet I do hope Region Locking is removed.


wut? No. Region locking exists purely for an even region to region profit distribution. No more, no less. It's an entirely unnecessary move. Have more timely game releases in each region, and importing won't even be a problem. For example, I would happily import Mario & Luigi: Dream Team instead of waiting a month over the rest of the damned world if I could, but due to region lock, I'm entirely shut out until Nintendo moves their asses and releases the game over here. Even then, if the game will never hit the region that the game is being imported to, profit is no longer actually an issue because the branch for the region the importer is from wouldn't have made that money to begin with.

All in all, it's just stupid. There is no real justification for region lock.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2013)

Personally I like how Nintendo consoles have  the most anti-consumer restrictions in the market.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

With a half-assed excuse like "regional restrictions" or "parental rating systems" no wonder people hack consoles. I'm glad I hacked my Wii when I did, and could play any game from any region. It needs to die an ignominious death, DRM/region locking has no benefits; its removal is hardly detrimental to overall sales, just look at the DS,

What the hell are they smoking?



Nathan Drake said:


> wut? No. Region locking exists purely for an even region to region profit distribution. No more, no less. It's an entirely unnecessary move. Have more timely game releases in each region, and importing won't even be a problem. For example, I would happily import Mario & Luigi: Dream Team instead of waiting a month over the rest of the damned world if I could, but due to region lock, I'm entirely shut out until Nintendo moves their asses and releases the game over here. Even then, if the game will never hit the region that the game is being imported to, profit is no longer actually an issue because the branch for the region the importer is from wouldn't have made that money to begin with.
> 
> 
> All in all, it's just stupid. There is no real justification for region lock.


There is no justification for region locking, like, at all. It's very anti-consumerist of them to restrict games in certain regions. EU and Australia is a good example of this; games are overpriced and are often delayed due to region locking and other BS.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 4, 2013)

German law did prevent sales of 18+ games on Wii U before 11pm for some time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> Personally I like how Nintendo consoles have the most anti-consumer restrictions in the market.


 
Couldn't agree more, they are very anti-consumer measures and downright asinine. There is absolutely no reason to impose such restrictions. 



DiscostewSM said:


> German law did prevent sales of 18+ games on Wii U before 11pm for some time.


 

All I can say is that the whole region-locking system is too convoluted and needs a serious overhaul. I bypass the region lock in DVDs I buy from Japan purely out of spite, because I'm evil that way. Same with games from other regions.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 4, 2013)

That's a pretty shitty excuse considering that Nintendo has been doing region free handhelds for a million years before the 3DS.

Hopefully we'll get a real response from him afterwards.



luigiman1928 said:


> I personally think it's so that people don't import the news Smash Bros. so they can get a tourny advantage when they do the Gamestop launch tournament. And I do think Iwata wants Region Locking to be gone, but if it is due to the new Smash, they will wait until after it's launch to remove it.
> 
> In my opinion it's kinda a smart move for the competitive Smash scene, yet I do hope Region Locking is removed.


 
People played Smash before the western releases of the other games. I don't see how giving people less time to learn a game is a smart move, after they're done nobody cares about launch tournaments.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Couldn't agree more, they are "very" anti-consumer measures and downright asinine.


Oh, please. They could do much worse, pre- X1 style.

You making something small into something big.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 4, 2013)

Like others said region locking is nothing more than marketing control, the only problem they have is reverse importing by the Japanese, an average 3DS game costs 6480 yen ($63), the average game in the US is about $20 cheaper. Seriously, no console maker has to worry about a porn game anymore as it would never get their approval anywhere even in Japan (due to it having to be rated by EOCS), it's not the 80's-90's where that flew. Also there are rating systems everywhere and thanks to internet anyone curious can find them on any game from any region.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 4, 2013)

Do I care? No i don't. I want my Project Mirai and Rune Factory 4.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 4, 2013)

Region-locking is *no excuse* for piracy.  Anyone trying to say it is, is just trying to justify themselves and not look like a pirate.  You want to import something?  Okay.  You have a few options:

Buy that regions' console, and then import the game, and go to town
Import the game, and then download it, as well as hack your machine.  You've then paid for the game.
Yeah, we've not accomplished this for the WiiU or 3DS, but then you know what?  Gaming isn't a right.  You don't need that game.  Yeah, region-locking sucks, but that's still absolutely no reason to pirate games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Meh. That's all I say. I know region locking doesn't justify piracy, but what other people do is their business.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 4, 2013)

I see a lot of irony in this topic:

"Don't complain when homebrew developers add anti-piracy in their homebrew"
"F*** you Nintendo for adding region locking in your console"


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2013)

Clearly we just haven't hashtagged hard enough.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> I see a lot of irony in this topic:
> 
> "Don't complain when homebrew developers add anti-piracy in their homebrew"
> "F*** you Nintendo for adding region locking in your console"


 

Why should that affect you personally?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 4, 2013)

so translation: doki doki majo shinpan 3 or kaguara Burst 3D will only be available to pervy Japanese people then?

since they don't want that content to be in the hands of American users. 

I think region-locking is very anti-consumer but what or how I chose to retaliate or practice my opinion is my own business, and others should make it private too, to avoid and not start the "piracy justification" bullshit argument.

EX: "I'll pirate their import games until they listen" don't you realize that is going to stir up the hornets nest of morality all over the thread?? stfu please 

My two cents: Nintendo has now mentioned this because of the growing number of region-free supporters in regards to the petition. With their response Iwata is pretty much telling you consumers and gamers to stick that petition up your ass because they ain't changin' for anyone or anything [hence why he defended region-locking]

how is  Sony's PS3 region free to allow similar "cultural conflicting" content to be allowed in American users without repercussion? Sony is also a Japanese company..suureelly both Sony and Nintendo [both Japanese companies so probably similar cultural ideas] both follow the same cultural restrictions to preserve western gamers right?


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why should that affect you personally?


 

The only thing that has affected me personally is staring at your response for 3 minutes without a clue to what you are asking


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> The only thing that has affected me personally is staring at your response for 3 minutes without a clue to what you are asking


 

I'm asking about your getting upset at this thread. If what people say on this thread is bothering you so much, maybe you shouldn't read the responses.  Region locking, no matter what, is anti-consumerists. So far, no one has stepped forward to explain the phenomenon that is the DS. If region locking is so vital, why didn't the DS lose sales?


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jul 4, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Piracy says Hi Nintendo.
> 
> Importing games is pretty much useless since pretty much every game comes out in all regions.
> Except Japan only games.
> ...


 
Not really, a lot of Shin megami tensei games don't come over to EU (SMT Strange Journey) or when they do it takes forever (Devil Survivor Overclocked 2+ years) I'm sure there's a lot of others games like this. And that's why I'd like to be able to import without having to pay for another console/handheld.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Piracy cannot be stopped, it's a vain effort, people are going to do it irrespective of any laws, what companies say, it's going to happen. I'm not going to say anything that promotes or discourages it. What people do isn't my concern. DRM sucks, region locking in all its forms sucks. Does it make me a criminal for buying a Japanese movie and bypassing the lock with VLC player?


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm asking about your getting upset at this thread. If what people say on this thread is bothering you so much, maybe you shouldn't read the responses. Region locking, no matter what, is anti-consumerists. So far, no one has stepped forward to explain the phenomenon that is the DS. If region locking is so vital, why didn't the DS lose sales?


 

I am way at a loss. I never got upset or even remotely close to anything but emotionless. I'm simply pointing out that I've identified a number of scumbag steves who would die to defend the right to add anti-piracy measures to their homebrew because it's their program and they can do whatever they want. Yet the same people feel the need to combat Nintendo's justification for adding region protection on THEIR OWN CONSOLE.

There doesn't need to be any logical justification for region locking.

---

I'm still overly baffled how you read any type of emotions out of plain text. It reminds me of how people who study literature will spend days analyzing a text of what it's meaning could be then the author comes out and says, "Yeah, that's not what I meant." What confuses me more is I only wrote 3 lines and 2 of them were meant to capture how other temp members responded to such topics in the past.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh. That's all I say. I know region locking doesn't justify piracy, but what other people do is their business.


Everything justifies piracy.  Homebrew is not really that appealing anymore on Wii U.  Not spending the money on the Ukey either (and ripper chip, and other stuff like a screen).  Digging from the vWii side is okay but I've always been about total freedom.  Having the main "dash" secured was a good start for some systems.  Secured meaning updates blocked then go from there.  Anyone who says they want anything else is lying.  All anyone has is the "Shot of espresso" blog and a hope that Marcan follows through and gives more if/when that project by Maxternal is done.  How is that going anyway?  Careful to not be seen talking with me...Megaprick might have a heart attack or threaten to not help out;-)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Everything justifies piracy. Homebrew is not really that appealing anymore on Wii U. Not spending the money on the Ukey either (and ripper chip, and other stuff like a screen). Digging from the vWii side is okay but I've always been about total freedom. Having the main "dash" secured was a good start for some systems. Secured meaning updates blocked then go from there. Anyone who says they want anything else is lying. All anyone has is the "Shot of espresso" blog and a hope that Marcan follows through and gives more if/when that project by Maxternal is done. How is that going anyway? Careful to not be seen talking with me...Megaprick might have a heart attack or threaten to not help out;-)


 

I only said what I said because people are getting their panties in a twist on how region locking shouldn't be a means to justify piracy. But guess what, people are going to pirate no matter what The Man says.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> I am way at a loss. I never got upset or even remotely close to anything but emotionless. I'm simply pointing out that I've identified a number of scumbag steves who would die to defend the right to add anti-piracy measures to their homebrew because it's their program and they can do whatever they want. Yet the same people feel the need to combat Nintendo's justification for adding region protection on THEIR OWN CONSOLE.
> 
> There doesn't need to be any logical justification for region locking.


No one's arguing that Nintendo isn't within their rights to add in region-locking to their consoles. They're arguing that they should remove it because it's an intrusive, restrictive, anti-consumer policy.


----------



## deshayzilla (Jul 4, 2013)

I just say let us choose if we want to follow ratings systems! It's not like these ratings are even government organizations, they're basically private companies looking to make money off of video game sales by slapping some sort of sticker on every game. If I was a game company I would bypass those rating systems because they just suck money out of game companies. The ESRB is a buch of terrible money grubbing people.

No game publish should bow to those so called people. Nintendo surely shouldn't develop a region locking system based on game ratings in different regions. It is like saying private companies know better than the individual consumer. Let them take care of it instead of you. You're too busy going to work and driving your children to soccer practice to understand if your children should be playing certain games. 

Do you really need the ESRB to inform you if your children should be playing Grand Theft Auto? Get real.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 4, 2013)

soulx said:


> No one's arguing that Nintendo isn't within their rights to add in region-locking to their consoles. They're arguing that they should remove it because it's an intrusive, restrictive, anti-consumer policy.


 
Well if we had a homebrew that had drm, wouldn't that be intrusive, restrictive and anti-consumer policy with respect to a different group of people?

Yet the same people who are arguing against regional locking would be saying, It's (whoever developed this homebrew) choice to add drm and ignore anything about it being intrusive, restrive, and anti-consumer policy. Which is a contradiction


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Well if we had a homebrew that had drm, wouldn't that be intrusive, restrictive and anti-consumer policy with respect to a different group of people?
> 
> Yet the same people who are arguing against regional locking would be saying, It's (whoever developed this homebrew) choice to add drm. Which is a contradiction


 
...It is the developers choice, we're not arguing about the rights to place region-locking/drm, we're just saying it's a horrible idea. I have the rights to slit my wrists, doesn't mean I go around doing it because I can.

*-EDIT-*
You seriously had to fix your argument after I replied, really.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 4, 2013)

And two fucks about region locking were not given on this day. I seriously don't understand all the crying over it. Most of the games that don't see international releases aren't worth releasing because no one will buy them outside Japan. It's within their right as a company to decide whether or not you can play games from other regions so stop whining. This is the only gaming forum I visit where people have some sense of entitlement over whether or not they can import games.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 4, 2013)

> However, we hope people can appreciate the fact that we’re selling our products worldwide," Iwata told me, acknowledging that Nintendo has *"historically" worked with region-locked systems*. "


fuck you Iwata.... my Game Boys are region free


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 4, 2013)

king_leo said:


> ...It is the developers choice, we're not arguing about the rights to place region-locking/drm, we're just saying it's a horrible idea. I have the rights to slit my wrists, doesn't mean I go around doing it because I can.


 

Let me tell you about the drm in homebrew. Discussions once arose saying how it's illogical to add drm to homebrew. It's restrictive blah blah blah. What was the conclusion of that discussion, the developers don't support piracy.

Let me tell you about the drm in regionlocking. Discussions once arose saying how it's illogical to add drm to regionlocking. It's restrictive blah blah blah. What was the conclusion of that discussion, the developers don't support regionfreers.

What's the difference? The same people who are willing to ignore homebrew developers choices and to tell everyone to ignore homebrew developers choices are all of a sudden taking a strong stance and choosing not to ignore Nintendo's choices.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Let me tell you about the drm in homebrew. Discussions once arose saying how it's illogical to add drm to homebrew. It's restrictive blah blah blah. What was the conclusion of that discussion, the developers don't support piracy.
> 
> Let me tell you about the drm in regionlocking. Discussions once arose saying how it's illogical to add drm to regionlocking. It's restrictive blah blah blah. What was the conclusion of that discussion, the developers don't support regionfreers.
> 
> What's the difference? The same people who are willing to ignore homebrew developers choices and to tell everyone to ignore homebrew developers choices are all of a sudden taking a strong stance and choosing not to ignore Nintendo's choices.


 
You can't group us all as one person, I have yet to use/see a drm homebrew. It's a dickhead move for a homebrew developer to use drm, I don't support that at all, and I doubt most people here would.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jul 4, 2013)

Zetta_x said:


> Let me tell you about the drm in homebrew. Discussions once arose saying how it's illogical to add drm to homebrew. It's restrictive blah blah blah. What was the conclusion of that discussion, the developers don't support piracy.
> 
> Let me tell you about the drm in regionlocking. Discussions once arose saying how it's illogical to add drm to regionlocking. It's restrictive blah blah blah. What was the conclusion of that discussion, the developers don't support regionfreers.
> 
> What's the difference? The same people who are willing to ignore homebrew developers choices and to tell everyone to ignore homebrew developers choices are all of a sudden taking a strong stance and choosing not to ignore Nintendo's choices.


I am sure it is better morally to run software not licensed by Nintendo and steal content from games.  It must feel better for those breaking a system's security to run what is not licensed.  If Nintendo wanted homebrew they would have like a linux mode or something to run it from.  Using copyrighted/licensed material without permission is still theft.  "Wow, you are putting DRM type of features in a homebrew app, you are a morally righteous person." 

I can see region locking pros and cons (for users and Nintendo).  As for me, I hope it is totally unlocked so I can run whatever I want.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 4, 2013)

Fine Iwata, have your precious Region Lock. But in return we will be modding and homebrewing or Wii U and flooding NoA with Mail, Email and Phone Calls the next time you decide not to release a huge RPG in North America


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jul 4, 2013)

king_leo said:


> You can't group us all as one person, I have yet to use/see a drm homebrew. It's a dickhead move for a homebrew developer to use drm, I don't support that at all, and I doubt most people here would.


You need to ask randomizer about drm features in homebrew. Newer NSMB "add on", then Gamecube programs, etc.

EDIT:  I was responding to the "see" part of your post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> You need to ask randomizer about drm features in homebrew. Newer NSMB "add on", then Gamecube programs, etc.


 

No trust me, no way in hell I'm gonna discuss that. I'm outta here.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> No trust me, no way in hell I'm gonna discuss that. I'm outta here.


LMFAO, relax, but you and I both know about the DRM-like features.  If people dislike you for comments on their threads (and/or other sites), so be it.  Does not mean you need to FLAME but you know about the DRM stuff.  You track those homebrew apps a LOT more than I do.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 4, 2013)

Too bad they don't want to comment since the petition went up. IGN sure is poking up sensationalism with a few sound bites from an interview, and I can't blame them. But surely Iwata realises that not commenting only makes nintendo look arrogant now. I'm willing to understand that they have reasons to have it, but as the competition (as well as their own history) shows, these can be solved as far as exterior reasons go. Meaning: the entire reason of existence lies within nintendo itself.



GreatZimkogway said:


> Region-locking is *no excuse* for piracy. Anyone trying to say it is, is just trying to justify themselves and not look like a pirate. You want to import something? Okay. You have a few options:
> 
> Buy that regions' console, and then import the game, and go to town
> Import the game, and then download it, as well as hack your machine. You've then paid for the game.
> Yeah, we've not accomplished this for the WiiU or 3DS, but then you know what? Gaming isn't a right. You don't need that game. Yeah, region-locking sucks, but that's still absolutely no reason to pirate games.


Sorry, but you've got things the other way around: piracy is no excuse for region-locking. While I agree with foxi4 that the 'explanation' isn't an explanation at all, at least Iwata's not pointing it into that direction as far as reasons for region locking go. So...

@everyone: let's NOT discuss (anti-) piracy in here, mmkay?


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're not serious, right?
> 
> 
> ...I seriously doubt that Nintendo would build a world-wide infrastructure supporting Region Locking across two platforms for the sake of one game.
> ...


 
I'm secretly trying to justify it so I don't have 3 players whooping my ass with the game already 100%'d, like with Brawl ;_;


----------



## Jan1tor (Jul 4, 2013)

Personally I do not care about region lock. The majority of games that come out come out in all the regions anyways and the ones that don't I usually couldn't play because I couldn't read the language anyways.


----------



## Lushay (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds like He's trying to hide all the boobs and panty shots in Japanese games from the rest of children of the world.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 4, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Region-locking is *no excuse* for piracy. Anyone trying to say it is, is just trying to justify themselves and not look like a pirate. You want to import something? Okay. You have a few options:
> 
> Buy that regions' console, and then import the game, and go to town
> Import the game, and then download it, as well as hack your machine. You've then paid for the game.
> Yeah, we've not accomplished this for the WiiU or 3DS, but then you know what? Gaming isn't a right. You don't need that game. Yeah, region-locking sucks, but that's still absolutely no reason to pirate games.


This is gbatemp, there are many excuses for piracy and this also happens to be one of the best ones


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> This is gbatemp, there are many excuses for piracy and this also happens to be one of the best ones


 

Exactly, many of the people here, uh prefer *ahem* the aforementioned methods of obtaining unreleased games outside Japan.....I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

I say keep fighting as there are games that will never be released outside Japan like taiko no tatsujin.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 4, 2013)

Why am I against region locking and debating about it when I don't give a single fuck about it? Okay, I'm just going to leave...


----------



## Celice (Jul 4, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> I say keep fighting as there are games that will never be released outside Japan like taiko no tatsujin.


I dunno -- Donkey Konga essentially had that covered. Was it financially worth it? Probably not in its context; but new taiko games for the WiiU and 3DS might be an incentive to invest in, if it might turn up profits.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 4, 2013)

Region locking doesn't really affect me, because I can't think of any game (in English) that went to other countries but not America. My problem is more along the lines of Japanese companies not localizing awesome games.

That being said, I still dislike it.1) it affects Europeans and Japanese-aficionados, and 2) I'm planning/hoping on learning Japanese soon, so it will be a problem after that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2013)

soulx said:


> No one's arguing that Nintendo isn't within their rights to add in region-locking to their consoles. They're arguing that they should remove it because it's an intrusive, restrictive, anti-consumer policy.



I might actually argue Nintendo is not within their rights to do this-- nobody seems to pay too much attention to it but the WTO (of which the US, Japan, the UK, Australia and most of Europe (certainly the countries that usually see and make games for Nintendo consoles) has been part of for almost decades at this point) but they do have an agreement to not allow the restrictions of global trade.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I might actually argue Nintendo is not within their rights to do this-- nobody seems to pay too much attention to it but the WTO (of which the US, Japan, the UK, Australia and most of Europe (certainly the countries that usually see and make games for Nintendo consoles) has been part of for almost decades at this point) but they do have an agreement to not allow the restrictions of global trade.


 

So, they might be violating a law or at least a trade agreement? Interesting. Wonder what could become of that.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Ray, shut up.  You're spouting bullshit again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So, they might be violating a law or at least a trade agreement? Interesting. Wonder what could become of that.



Probably but the argument was brought up back when DVDs were region locked and nothing came of that and its successors were also region locked.

Also re the buy another console from the region stuff -- so I have to buy what is hardware wise almost identical for a tiny software lock.... good show.


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Games that violate the so-called_ "cultural acceptance and legal restrictions"_ can simply... not be released in given regions.


So instead of localizing the game, they should just not release it on that market at all? Great idea. 

At least Nintendo doesn't sue you for importing their consoles from other countries.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Probably but the argument was brought up back when DVDs were region locked and nothing came of that and its successors were also region locked.
> 
> Also re the buy another console from the region stuff -- so I have to buy what is hardware wise almost identical for a tiny software lock.... good show.


 

Gee, that's nice of them to make that the only legal solution around such anti-consumerist methods. Is it any wonder that people choose to pirate games and movies when such restrictions are imposed? Self-entitlement? Possibly. Videogames, movies, etc luxuries? Most definitely. Will it stop people from obtaining said media through illegal means? Not a chance in hell.



Veho said:


> So instead of localizing the game, they should just not release it on that market at all? Great idea.
> 
> 
> At least Nintendo doesn't sue you for importing their consoles from other countries.


Ah yes, I believe that would be called butt-hurt in Sony's case.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 4, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I might actually argue Nintendo is not within their rights to do this-- nobody seems to pay too much attention to it but the WTO (of which the US, Japan, the UK, Australia and most of Europe (certainly the countries that usually see and make games for Nintendo consoles) has been part of for almost decades at this point) but they do have an agreement to not allow the restrictions of global trade.


I'm pretty sure that, if region locking was against the WTO agreements, then something would have been done by now. How long have Japanese DVDs been region locked?

Damnit, ninja'd again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm pretty sure that, if region locking was against the WTO agreements, then something would have been done by now. How long have Japanese DVDs been region locked?


 

Ever since DVDs started being released in 1996 or so I would think. Region locking didn't stop me from ripping the image of the import from Japan and "accidentally" removing the DRM. It's a vain effort and won't stop people from bypassing the locks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm pretty sure that, if region locking was against the WTO agreements, then something would have been done by now. How long have Japanese DVDs been region locked?



As far as I am concerned Japanese DVDs were never region locked out for me (Europe and Japan are both in region 2). Also the DVD standard came about before the WTO really got going, given regions were a choice of the disc maker though (you can make region 0/region free) I am not sure what goes and technically PAL DVD was different to NTSC (PAL supported MP2 audio as well) so there might be something there. Amusingly though VCRs were made that supported both formats (they were technically different).

The WTO does not have the biggest fangs though and usually by the time something might happen everybody and their dog can obtain a region free player, hacks or workarounds to say nothing of the DVD players being able to be changed (you can change the region up to 5 times, after that you get to send it back a few times, or just flash a hacked firmware).


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 4, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> As far as I am concerned Japanese DVDs were never region locked out for me (Europe and Japan are both in region 2). Also the DVD standard came about before the WTO really got going, given regions were a choice of the disc maker though (you can make region 0/region free) I am not sure what goes and technically PAL DVD was different to NTSC (PAL supported MP2 audio as well) so there might be something there. Amusingly though VCRs were made that supported both formats (they were technically different).
> 
> The WTO does not have the biggest fangs though and usually by the time something might happen everybody and their dog can obtain a region free player, hacks or workarounds to say nothing of the DVD players being able to be changed (you can change the region up to 5 times, after that you get to send it back a few times, or just flash a hacked firmware).


Well then, let's tweet "@WTO Get Japan to end region locking! #EndRegionLocking #NintendoRegionFree#ThisWillTotallyWork"


----------



## Antonio Ricardo (Jul 4, 2013)

I playing Sonic Racing Transformed and nobody is online...lol
If Wiiu was Region Free would have many people to play.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2013)

*cultural acceptance and legal restrictions?*
haha, I can sum that up in OP's sig


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> This is gbatemp, there are many excuses for piracy and this also happens to be one of the best ones


 

Kinda hard to pirate games when the hacking scene constantly gets cock blocked by Nintendo and very little has actually been done to hack the 3DS anyway that is actually worth investing in.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 4, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Region locking doesn't really affect me, because I can't think of any game (in English) that went to other countries but not America. My problem is more along the lines of Japanese companies not localizing awesome games.


 

you would change your tone if you had to live in the UK, we get games much later than anywhere else in the world, and we pay more for our games than anywhere else in the world, americans don't realize that because they are not affected by it.

a good example is scribblenauts unlimited, you got the game on nov 13 2012, we are still waiting for a release date but I doubt we will be getting one soon, if it wasn't for region locking I would have imported an American copy, just like I had to import nintendogs ds when that was delayed in the uk, and just like I had to import animal crossing gc from america because they took almost 2 years to come out in the uk.
If it wasn't for datel and their freeloader I would have never been able to play animal crossing gc, it's a shame they never released a freeloader for the wii u because stupid nintendo and their firmware updates would just block it.




DSGamer64 said:


> Kinda hard to pirate games when the hacking scene constantly gets cock blocked by Nintendo and very little has actually been done to hack the 3DS anyway that is actually worth investing in.


 
yeah the age of the firmware updates that do nothing  if current gen consoles never had firmware updates we would have all sorts like freeloader, modchips like the wii and prob even action replay, that is never going to happen again, which is sad really, I just hope the scene tries to remove the region locking from the wii u I'm getting fed up of playing the waiting game from nintendo, I mean come on why region lock a handheld console which you are supposed to take everywhere with you including travelling? original gameboy was region free, gba and original ds was region free, why change now? Nintendo obviously want more control of the software market (ie money)


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's to hoping that Nintendo will have a change of heart regarding region-locking.  One can hope. Or in this case, all of us can hope for the best. Of course, the consumers think what's best for their favorite console.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 4, 2013)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> I playing Sonic Racing Transformed and nobody is online...lol
> 
> If Wiiu was Region Free would have many people to play.


I don't think online is necessarily region-locked.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If region locking is so vital, why didn't the DS lose sales?


 
The console itself may not have lost sales, but it's likely that game publishers in Europe lost sales from region locking. People would import games before they're released here, so games that were previously localised here like Etrian Odyssey likely lost sales since people wouldn't want to buy them twice, which lead to the second and third not being released here as a result. It could apply to first-party Nintendo games too, which explains their concern.

I don't have any evidence to support this;I'm suggesting why Nintendo might care about it, though. [/Devil's_advocate]

That said, I would like the region lock to be removed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> The console itself may not have lost sales, but it's likely that game publishers in Europe lost sales from region locking. People would import games before they're released here, so games that were previously localised here like Etrian Odyssey likely lost sales since people wouldn't want to buy them twice, which lead to the second and third not being released here as a result. It could apply to first-party Nintendo games too, which explains their concern.
> 
> I don't have any evidence to support this;I'm suggesting why Nintendo might care about it, though. [/Devil's_advocate]
> 
> That said, I would like the region lock to be removed.


 

Nintendo removing region locking is just as likely as Apple making PS4 games; I just don't see it happening outside of hackers doing it. In fact, I'm counting on hackers.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo removing region locking is just as likely as Apple making PS4 games; I just don't see it happening outside of hackers doing it. In fact, I'm counting on hackers.


 
You're counting on hackers breaking into Apple's servers and fraudulently developing and publishing PS4 games from within Apple's network?  Sounds like a long shot to me, but you keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 4, 2013)

DO WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE A PIRATE BE [Region] FREE---


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> You're counting on hackers breaking into Apple's servers and fraudulently developing and publishing PS4 games from within Apple's network? Sounds like a long shot to me, but you keep those fingers crossed.


 

Uh, no that's not was I was saying. I was making an example. I meant to say that Nintendo removing region locks is just as likely as Apple announcing they'd work for Sony.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 4, 2013)

It's not like they forbid you to just buy a second console. I mean, if you wanna go through all the trouble and cost of imports, you might as well cash out those loose few extra dollars.


I also don't believe in Microsoft not using any drm or region lock until I've seen it. I kinda feel like this generation will just get those as updates after a year or something.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lushay said:


> Sounds like He's trying to hide all the boobs and panty shots in Japanese games from the rest of children of the world.


 
Ahem. You mean games like this? 







a 3DS successor is only inevitable and that would be region locked


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> It's not like they forbid you to just buy a second console. I mean, if you wanna go through all the trouble and cost of imports, you might as well cash out those loose few extra dollars.
> 
> 
> I also don't believe in Microsoft not using any drm or region lock until I've seen it. I kinda feel like this generation will just get those as updates after a year or something.


 

But no one should have to scrounge up money to buy a new console just to play a few Japanese or other games that never get released. Most of the time, region locking is controlled via firmware (such as with the Wii, all that was needed was a way to bypass the check through a software hack).


----------



## chyyran (Jul 4, 2013)

Bullshit. The reasons behind region locking are solely due to business issues. Dealing with different age restrictions and stuff _are_ business issues. Nintendo just doesn't want to take the time to deal with it, which is just sad. 

If Sony and Microsoft can make their consoles region free and deal with the overhead, why can't Nintendo?


----------



## Arras (Jul 4, 2013)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> I playing Sonic Racing Transformed and nobody is online...lol
> If Wiiu was Region Free would have many people to play.


That's called the servers for each region being separate. The reason for that is probably that the delay/lag/ping when you want to connect to a server all the way across the globe can get rather large, and having every racer lag all over the place is not nice. Besides, this is Sega's decision and not Nintendo's. Mario Kart 7 is region locked, yet the online allows you to play with people from any region.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 4, 2013)

deshayzilla said:


> Do you really need the ESRB to inform you if your children should be playing Grand Theft Auto? Get real.


 
Yes; if a kid is under 16, then they shouldn't play a game rated T for teen. I don't care what excuse they give; there's a reason for its rating. If the child and/or the parent can't understand this, then they shouldn't play games until they do understand it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lushay said:


> Sounds like He's trying to hide all the boobs and panty shots in Japanese games from the rest of children of the world.


 
like my 7 year old cousin never watch's anime with me and his brother, half of the girls in most anime have missiles for boobs.



calmwaters said:


> Yes; if a kid is under 16, then they shouldn't play a game rated T for teen.


 
Most parents don't care any more as long as it gets there kid to shut up for 5 minutes, why else would most COD players be 8 up


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Region locking does make video game rating (parental control) a bit easier, BUT it can be easily workaround.*

*Region locking is there to prevent reverse importation (i.e. JP gamers buying games from US/EU).*


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> And here I am, still giving no fucks about region lock


 
I still give zero fucks about it because it doesn't effect me. I don't import games and really don't plan to in the near future.
I am still for removing it because I understand why others care so much about it.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 4, 2013)

I never thought this would impact me so soon.
That new One Piece game was announced for Europe.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh, no that's not was I was saying. I was making an example. I meant to say that Nintendo removing region locks is just as likely as Apple announcing they'd work for Sony.


Relax, I knew what you meant, I was just teasing. 

On topic: I'd really love it if the Wii U or 3DS could be region free before my Amazon US vouchers expire.  I doubt it's going to happen, but a guy can dream.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Relax, I knew what you meant, I was just teasing.
> 
> On topic: I'd really love it if the Wii U or 3DS could be region free before my Amazon US vouchers expire. I doubt it's going to happen, but a guy can dream.


 

Spend the vouchers on gaems for consoles which don't utilise outdated anti-consumer bullshit.


----------



## OldClassicGamer (Jul 4, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Yes; if a kid is under 16, then they shouldn't play a game rated T for teen. I don't care what excuse they give; there's a reason for its rating. If the child and/or the parent can't understand this, then they shouldn't play games until they do understand it.


 

I dislike people like you with a passion. Everyone should be playing everything and smart parents know this. Heck my 10 year old brother watched South Park with me and we had good time and he understood everything. Ratings should be banned, or everything should be rated E. As for Region Lock, I am sorry but reason given in interview is the dumbest thing I read. If Sony has no problem with different ratings and stuff, why should Nintendo?


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2013)

OldClassicGamer said:


> I dislike people like you with a passion. Everyone should be playing everything and smart parents know this. Heck my 10 year old brother watched South Park with me and we had good time and he understood everything. Ratings should be banned, or everything should be rated E.


 

This is completely sensible and not at all utterly stupid.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> Spend the vouchers on gaems for consoles which don't utilise outdated anti-consumer bullshit.


 
I get what you're saying, but that means;

A: Buying games for my PS3 when I'd rather spend the vouchers on games for a console not relegated to the loft.
B: Buying a PS Vita, when only a handful of gaems interest me.  Still, I'm half-tempted, but then I'd have blown all the voucher money on the hardware + shipping.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> I get what you're saying, but that means;
> 
> A: Buying games for my PS3 when I'd rather spend the vouchers on games for a console not relegated to the loft.
> B: Buying a PS Vita, when only a handful of gaems interest me. Still, I'm half-tempted, but then I'd have blown all the voucher money on the hardware + shipping.


 

The PS3 which is receiving genuinely good first party support has been relegated to the loft?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 4, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Yes; if a kid is under *16*, then they shouldn't play a game rated T for teen. I don't care what excuse they give; there's a reason for its rating. If the child and/or the parent can't understand this, then they shouldn't play games until they do understand it.


 
Bit much, don't you think


			
				ESRB said:
			
		

> Content is generally suitable for ages 13 and up. May contain violence, suggestive themes, crude humor, minimal blood, simulated gambling and/or infrequent use of strong language.


http://www.esrb.org/ratings/ratings_guide.jsp

But I do agree that people under a rating shouldn't play/watch content that's not suitable for them


----------



## Zanark11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Many of this forum give a sh*t for region lock, but I and other people saw a game from Japan that we liked a lot or from Europe (US system) and the region lock prevent us from import these, so please join in this 'fight' they can´t choose which game I will buy! http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/webform/
( Let's disturb them until they accept that they cannot choose which game I will buy!! We will WIN this fight =D!!! 
And they (Nintendo) don´t have a real excuse for the region lock... (if you give a sh*t for region lock and don´t want to help just ignore this post =D )


----------



## Arras (Jul 4, 2013)

OldClassicGamer said:


> I dislike people like you with a passion. Everyone should be playing everything and smart parents know this. Heck my 10 year old brother watched South Park with me and we had good time and he understood everything. Ratings should be banned, or everything should be rated E. As for Region Lock, I am sorry but reason given in interview is the dumbest thing I read. If Sony has no problem with different ratings and stuff, why should Nintendo?


IMO someone should be playing something when he can handle it. When that is is different for each person so they set the age ratings on the high side to be safe. Like, I have no problems with a 12-year old playing 16+ games. (although it obviously depends on the game as well) The problem is also most parents don't consider this at all and act like the age ratings are an absolute truth instead of doing a little research themselves; like, just a quick google for some images and a review should usually tell you what you need to know. This combined with the fact that they underestimate what their children can easily handle.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 4, 2013)

OldClassicGamer said:


> I dislike people like you with a passion. Everyone should be playing everything and smart parents know this. Heck my 10 year old brother watched South Park with me and we had good time and he understood everything. Ratings should be banned, or everything should be rated E. As for Region Lock, I am sorry but reason given in interview is the dumbest thing I read. If Sony has no problem with different ratings and stuff, why should Nintendo?


 
you're going to be a terrible parent one day.
the problem pretty much is that a 10 year old is able to understand everything. cause by society's definitions, he shouldn't be able to.
It's not that kids are naturally unable to comprehend both violence and sex and all the other good and things in the world. They easily can, we lived several thousand years without childhood after all, the concept is fairly new, only a few hundred years old at best. 400 years ago, your life in your little one room shack with your family, you're going to see how children are made and probably even how they're born. And you probably see some of your siblings die too as childhood mortality was, after all, incredibly high. If your life expectancy is only about 25-30 years, there's not much room for childhood. In our modern society, we developed the concept of innocent childhood because there is time for it and it seems reasonable to give that experience to our young, considering there is no going back once innocence is gone. You can't go to an adult and ask him, how about being innocent for a week? sounds nice? It's the only time it can be experienced and you should be ashamed for taking part in taking apart your brother's innocence.

Though I probably can't blame you. If you didn't do it, someone else would have. Sometimes I theorize that many adults, parents, teachers and children that already lost their carefree innocence, are jealous of those that still have it and try to take it from them out of spite.... hah, just imagine the books you could write about all of this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> you're going to be a terrible parent one day.
> the problem pretty much is that a 10 year old is able to understand everything. cause by society's definitions, he shouldn't be able to.
> It's not that kids are naturally unable to comprehend both violence and sex and all the other good and things in the world. They easily can, we lived several thousand years without childhood after all, the concept is fairly new, only a few hundred years old at best. 400 years ago, your life in your little one room shack with your family, you're going to see how children are made and probably even how they're born. And you probably see some of your siblings die too as childhood mortality was, after all, incredibly high. If your life expectancy is only about 25-30 years, there's not much room for childhood. In our modern society, we developed the concept of innocent childhood because there is time for it and it seems reasonable to give that experience to our young, considering there is no going back once innocence is gone. You can't go to an adult and ask him, how about being innocent for a week? sounds nice? It's the only time it can be experienced and you should be ashamed for taking part in taking apart your brother's innocence.
> 
> Though I probably can't blame you. If you didn't do it, someone else would have. Sometimes I theorize that many adults, parents, teachers and children that already lost their carefree innocence, are jealous of those that still have it and try to take it from them out of spite.... hah, just imagine the books you could write about all of this.



Hmm.

Biology probably disagrees about childhood -- the first year of growth being so held back compared to other animals starts it, psychology has long studied it (various tests of sentience also apply developmentally), developmental biology rears its head after this vis a vis puberty and hormones and that carries on until most people hit 25 or so and it only goes on from there (I get to bring in things like reluctance to kill next).
As for the seeing siblings die I have met people alive today that went through such things and hold it up as nothing unusual (there have been a great many vaccines for horrible diseases made within the last 80 years after all).
The one room shack thing. That is troublesome as you get to compare agricultural systems of economy and industrial ones. That you and I also live in Europe (which did the whole industrial age thing quite notably) probably also wants to be accounted for.

Finally I have to ask about the disparity between countries (Americans have a particular bug up their backside with regards to sex and gambling, the Japanese are none too keen on swearing, your countrymen dislike Nazi imagery and violence quite a bit if my days covering releases are anything to go by, Australia seems to dislike violence and references to real drugs) between mediums (most of those put forth as the definition for the teen stuff in the US would not even raise an eyebrow when it came to films in the same country). I have seen some especially cretinous types rail against things for daring to mention there might be gay people in the world and use terms like loss of innocence there.

It is not a simplistic issue and certainly not one.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 4, 2013)

I believe you don't even get what I'm talking about. I'm not comparing agricultural to industrialized systems. I'm simply talking about the past. We all pretty much share most of that, Europeans and Americans in particular, for obvious reasons. It looked very similar across all nations too.

I'm just saying, about a hundred years ago, you went to work when you were old enough to walk and carry bricks.
And half a millenium ago you worked even sooner and you'd see people starve in the streets, your siblings die like flies and your parents make children in your bed-/living room/kitchen. And they didn't tell you about the birds and the bees. oh and hands on violence of course. you remember those knights from your childhood bedtime stories? most of them were plundering brutes instead of honest men the stories make them out to be. you or your father or your mother could lose a hand or an arm for so many things... failing to have all the taxes his majesty wanted. a neighboring kingdom trying to reduce your kingdoms agricultural productivity etc etc. yes they actually crippled the farmworkers (and outside of royalty and a few handimen, everyone worked on farms) to weaken their enemies economy.

Yes, obviously there was something called child and the age in which you were a child was called childhood, but it usually didn't last very long.
and that was pretty much when Europeans hadn't yet made their way to America. but you can be damn sure that early day America didn't have much time or interest in childhood either.
it was far from shielded from reality. if you went into the past now and tried to explain the 1990 concept of what a child is and what childhood means, they wouldn't understand it. at least they wouldn't understand why that's so important.

yes, even today, some people learn about death very early, my own brother drowned when I was 7, but back then, families had to have a dozen babies to guarantee that at least one or two would end up old enough to be married off, work and carry on the family name (if you even had one). times were very different.

just go and look it up, childhood as we know it is a very new concept that happened to spread very fast across many cultures.

Anyway, back on topic, yes, region lock is a business decision and Iwata tells us a half truth at best. But if it helps them doing it this way, why not, let them. They have all the right in the world to make their stuff as restrictive as they wish it to be.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> I believe you don't even get what I'm talking about. I'm not comparing agricultural to industrialized systems. I'm simply talking about the past. We all pretty much share most of that, Europeans and Americans in particular, for obvious reasons. It looked very similar across all nations too.
> 
> I'm just saying, about a hundred years ago, you went to work when you were old enough to walk and carry bricks.
> And half a millenium ago you worked even sooner and you'd see people starve in the streets, your siblings die like flies and your parents make children in your bed-/living room/kitchen. And they didn't tell you about the birds and the bees. oh and hands on violence of course. you remember those knights from your childhood bedtime stories? most of them were plundering brutes instead of honest men the stories make them out to be. you or your father or your mother could lose a hand or an arm for so many things... failing to have all the taxes his majesty wanted. a neighboring kingdom trying to reduce your kingdoms agricultural productivity etc etc. yes they actually crippled the farmworkers (and outside of royalty and a few handimen, everyone worked on farms) to weaken their enemies economy.
> ...



I am one of the last people you have to explain the concept of not romanticising the past to. However there was a marked different between slums of the industrial age (and even then it was not so much doom and gloom) and the agricultural age. No point in history has it ever been as nice to be a poor person and certainly much of life could be classified as brutal and short, especially by the standards of today, but you risk painting it all as an unending, unspeakable hell that humanity somehow suffered through.

"I'm just saying, about a hundred years ago, you went to work when you were old enough to walk and carry bricks."
Depends. Schools were mandatory from some time before that (late 1800's in the UK with all sorts of things happening before then). No argument there was child labour and it was not pleasant by any means.

"I'm simply talking about the past. We all pretty much share most of that,"
Europe sure and the US being largely comprised of people from Europe then sure again, however this discussion seems to be encompassing a forum with people from far further afield and some of that was quite different (give or take some oddities with empires).

I just have issue with the idea of childhood being sold as an inherently modern one. Radical changes have certainly been seen but new is not something I can get behind.

To take it back to the censorship topic and ignoring the "differences between countries and types of media thing" your main justification for all of it was "it seems reasonable". What is innocence and what is a dangerous lack of realism (physics pays no heed to age after all)? Likewise what values are tied to innocence 
Sex -- 12 years old and we are taught about it. Cultural differences are also worth considering here.
Violence -- still fairly present in a lot of things.
Aspects of psychology. What is a haunted house and what is a murder scene?
Religion/philosophy. You are taught all the major ones early and the Greek and Roman legends are a favourite of quite young children.
Determinations of complex probability -- any kid old enough to wander around outside can go into any seaside town and play on various types of fruit machines (there are limits on money that can go in without restrictions I believe), 2p machines and more around here. I can buy a lottery ticket at age 16 and that is probably the worst form of gambling there is as far as winning things goes. Also games without gambling elements when you boil it right down to the mechanics level are probably only slightly more common than games without any form of conflict within them.
Drugs. Depending upon where you are many will have seen people smoke or drink and yet they are frowned upon in a lot of media. Proper drugs are another interesting discussion.

"But if it helps them doing it this way, why not, let them. They have all the right in the world to make their stuff as restrictive as they wish it to be."
My mobile phone company has to give me unlock codes depending upon where I am (if they are even allowed to sell me a locked device at all), my ISP locked router is being looked at very unfavourably by various government groups (granted mainly environmental) and we already had a discussion about the WTO and restrictions upon global trade. To this end they might not have the right or at least there is serious precedent for disallowing them from doing this.

Also so what if it helps them, I am out for me and software enforced otherwise arbitrary technical limitations do not seem like something I should swallow.


----------



## Celice (Jul 5, 2013)

wtf this thread


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 5, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> you would change your tone if you had to live in the UK, we get games much later than anywhere else in the world, and we pay more for our games than anywhere else in the world, americans don't realize that because they are not affected by it.


You quoted me and told me to change my tone, without even quoting my whole post?


Pedeadstrian said:


> Region locking doesn't really affect me, because I can't think of any game (in English) that went to other countries but not America. My problem is more along the lines of Japanese companies not localizing awesome games.
> 
> *That being said, I still dislike it.1) it affects Europeans and Japanese-aficionados, and 2) I'm planning/hoping on learning Japanese soon, so it will be a problem after that.*


----------



## Count Duckula (Jul 5, 2013)

I really hate the way he says he wants people to 'understand', as if somehow we are confused about the purpose.

It has nothing to do with different ratings between countries, a PAL copy from any country (with differing laws and regulations) works in any other PAL country, same for NTSC. That nothing more than a lame excuse.
It is purely to maximise profit by preventing consumers taking advantage of the world market in the same way companies do.


-WiiU owner, NSMB U is excellent.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 5, 2013)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> I playing Sonic Racing Transformed and nobody is online...lol
> If Wiiu was Region Free would have many people to play.



uhhhmm you know you can play online with anyone in the world even if the console is region locked?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 5, 2013)

So, what do you think about this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> So, what do you think about this?





I don't see why people have to defend it. How does region-locking benefit the end users?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 5, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> So, what do you think about this?



The dude totally missed the point of games that are already translated to English but don't come to certain territories, either soon or at all. Also, easy fix for profit allocation if/when region locking is removed: keep track of the amount of sales in the divided regions. In fact, don't they do that already? "We only have 1 version of Fire Emblem 27. So, to find out how much money goes to NoA we... oh hey, we just look at how many were sold in A."

Disclaimer: I'm not smart, and it may not be that easy, but it certainly seems that way.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 5, 2013)

Even though I don't play games anymore. If there's a game I want to pirate and I want to play it, I'll go for the gusto! (either be region-lock or I can buy it but never have the money) Region-locking has never stop players from playing an exclusive region game, it just required them to either spend more money on a specific region console/handheld or hack their own console to play that region lock game. 

I'll give you an example, the Naruto game that came out for the Wii (I don't know the title but it had the cursed-seal Sasuke and one-tailed Naruto) took a while to get it localized from its counterpart that was already released in Japan but was on the Gamecube at that time frame. When people had their own US GC at that time, they bought a region-decoder disc which allowed the console to read any disc without the consequences of destroying their own Gamecube. 

Today, the technology is getting more complex and to play a region lock game is to go with the former and pray that it doesn't suck. Right now individuals who hack their consoles are playing games they can buy right now but choose not due to not having the money or want to try it out first. While others spend money on them and sometimes resell their copy to buy a new game they want at the moment. 

Depending on your compassion for gaming, it will never limit you to experience any region-lock game you want to play regardless it may make you go broke for a while.


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> So, what do you think about this?


 

Vampy, why do you watch videos made by fucking idiots and post them on here?

Seriously he views the issue of region locking as a simple case of importing a J gaem in NA. Not importing a gem in english into another english territory when said gaem hasn't been released. Or gaems not being released in certain regions. He takes a highly simplistic view that all gaems get released in all regions, as such importing a gaem from another region will harm a native regions release. And ignores the fact, Nintendo have traditionally treated Europe as an afterthought.

I own copies of 999 and SMT: Strange Journey which I imported from NA. Both games were not released in Europe. There is no European release I can support. As such the only legal way I could play those gaems would be to import them. However region locking would prevent me from ever playing. This is the key point he completely glosses over or doesn't comment on. And this amplified more with Nintendo because out of the big three, Nintendo still haven't got their shit in order regarding simultaneous region releases. Ironically Sony and Microsoft who can release gaems in multiple regions with no problem are able to provide a region free system.

Christ, Nintendo need to start actually engaging with their consumers over this shit.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 5, 2013)

emigre 'Christ, Nintendo need to start actually engaging with their consumers over this shit.'

True, the problem is it will make Nintendo look stupid of putting up their defense for region-lock in the first place. We all make mistakes look at Sony and their PS3 gimmick 'more than just a gaming console'


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 5, 2013)

emigre said:


> The PS3 which is receiving genuinely good first party support has been relegated to the loft?


 
Yeah, I don't get much time to play on the home consoles, but the kids play on the Wii U and I always have the 3DS to hand, so we put the PS3 into storage for a while. There's a few games I want to get though, I still don't have The Last of Us or Ni No Kuni.



Canonbeat234 said:


> True, the problem is it will make Nintendo look stupid of putting up their defense for region-lock in the first place. We all make mistakes look at Sony and their PS3 gimmick 'more than just a gaming console'


If Microsoft can spin it from, "We're going to lose a fuckton of money if we don't start back pedalling on all this DRM bullshit", to "We value the feedback from our loyal customers, so we're canning the DRM stuff", then I'm sure Nintendo could spin the decision to reverse region-locking the same way.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 5, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Bit much, don't you think
> http://www.esrb.org/ratings/ratings_guide.jsp
> 
> But I do agree that people under a rating shouldn't play/watch content that's not suitable for them


 
Yeah, a bit much, but we've got to draw a line somewhere. No more 9 year olds rage quitting over Call of Duty. I feel like a parent now...



Arras said:


> IMO someone should be playing something when he can handle it. When that is is different for each person so they set the age ratings on the high side to be safe. Like, I have no problems with a 12-year old playing 16+ games. (although it obviously depends on the game as well) The problem is also most parents don't consider this at all and act like the age ratings are an absolute truth instead of doing a little research themselves; like, just a quick google for some images and a review should usually tell you what you need to know. This combined with the fact that they underestimate what their children can easily handle.


 
The parents should estimate what their children can and cannot handle. That's loose parenting and the child will grow up without any morals when it comes to playing games. Parents should let their children make their own decisions, but the child has to choose if he's going to be bad or good. It's more of a "if you love me, you won't play this game" situation instead of a "I don't care how much you hate me, but you will not play these sorts of games."



Zanark11 said:


> Many of this forum give a sh*t for region lock, but I and other people saw a game from Japan that we liked a lot or from Europe (US system) and the region lock prevent us from import these, so please join in this 'fight' they can´t choose which game I will buy! http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/webform/
> ( Let's disturb them until they accept that they cannot choose which game I will buy!! We will WIN this fight =D!!!
> And they (Nintendo) don´t have a real excuse for the region lock... (if you give a sh*t for region lock and don´t want to help just ignore this post =D )


 
I give a sh*t about region lock and subsequently sent them a very dramatic message. All those years of creative writing finally came in handy...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't forget that, in the end, it is up to the game's developer to make their game region-locked or not.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> emigre 'Christ, Nintendo need to start actually engaging with their consumers over this shit.'
> 
> True, the problem is it will make Nintendo look stupid of putting up their defense for region-lock in the first place. We all make mistakes look at Sony and their PS3 gimmick 'more than just a gaming console'


 

Honestly I think it'll show that a company can make mistakes, acknowledge them when criticized for them, and fix them.

I mean if Microsoft can make a gigantic back peddle on the Xbox One I think Nintendo can reverse region locking.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 6, 2013)

Region Free would cost Nintendo nothing and please their consumer base. They should do it if just for the PR.

It's an artificial block now the world's TVs run the same standards and all Wiis and WiiUs can run in both 480i and 576i (NTSC and PAL). Heck you ADDED region locking to the DSi rather than having it region free. I honestly don't see the logic in having it at all anymore.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 6, 2013)

Let's all just hope that Nintiendo(get it?!), makes the right choice and Mr. Iwata apologizes for making consumers buy 2 3DS's for the sake of playing other region games.

A full explosion of awesome will come to Nintendo if they do so and then, and only then, will they become superior once more...in terms of profit.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yumi said:


> Let's all just hope that Nintiendo(get it?!), makes the right choice and Mr. Iwata apologizes for making consumers buy 2 3DS's for the sake of playing other region games.
> 
> A full explosion of awesome will come to Nintendo if they do so and then, and only then, will they become superior once more...in terms of profit.


 

See, the only problem is that making a system region free doesn't do anything for the local branches of the company financially. NoA doesn't get a slice of NoJ's profit and sales figures for games that people import. And to reiterate an earlier point I made, importing and making systems region free impacts a very small amount of the install base.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 6, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> See, the only problem is that making a system region free doesn't do anything for the local branches of the company financially. NoA doesn't get a slice of NoJ's profit and sales figures for games that people import. And to reiterate an earlier point I made, importing and making systems region free impacts a very small amount of the install base.


 

Ah, well thank you for enlightening me on that. (:


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 6, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> See, the only problem is that making a system region free doesn't do anything for the local branches of the company financially. NoA doesn't get a slice of NoJ's profit and sales figures for games that people import. And to reiterate an earlier point I made, importing and making systems region free impacts a very small amount of the install base.


If my logic is correct, it should be fairly easy to distribute revenue to the different branches. I can't see that as a serious issue.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 6, 2013)

hack your console / wait for a hack / exploit / mod

import game from playasia or the internet

insert imported game in hacked [and now regionfrii] console

fuck Nintendo over / don't buy a second fucking console

developer who actually made the game and is a victim over Nintendo's region lock bullshit policy still gets your money and support

= healthy balance between hacking and importing


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> hack your console / wait for a hack / exploit / mod
> 
> import game from playasia or the internet
> 
> ...


 

Except there's a noticeable lack of hacks for their two running consoles and importing costs a lot more than just buying at your local store.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 6, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Except there's a noticeable lack of hacks for their two running consoles and importing costs a lot more than just buying at your local store.


 

Maybe they should just start localizing more games then. Translate, market and sell games that otherwise aren't sold outside Japan and see how they fair.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Maybe they should just start localizing more games then. Translate, market and sell games that otherwise aren't sold outside Japan and see how they fair.


 

Most games that are Japanese exclusive are that way because they'll flop everywhere else.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 6, 2013)

There are games that are poorly (in other words not at all) marketed when they get released in the west. Square is a prime example, they rarely ever market the Dragon Quest franchise in the west yet they wonder why it doesn't sell well here. Take The Legendary Starfy as another example. It's huge in Japan, one release here and I doubt we ever see another release in English. It didn't sell well in Japan as it had the lowest debut in the series, but that might have been due to a more Westernized approach to designing the game for a broader audience as well. But Nintendo didn't market the game here very well and I think marketing new franchises is more important than marketing old ones heavily. A franchise that has been around a while is established and will sell on the name alone, new franchises will not.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> See, the only problem is that making a system region free doesn't do anything for the local branches of the company financially. NoA doesn't get a slice of NoJ's profit and sales figures for games that people import. And to reiterate an earlier point I made, importing and making systems region free impacts a very small amount of the install base.





DSGamer64 said:


> Maybe they should just start localizing more games then. Translate, market and sell games that otherwise aren't sold outside Japan and see how they fair.





DSGamer64 said:


> There are games that are poorly (in other words not at all) marketed when they get released in the west.



For the first the question is why should I then prop up a bad business model? I can certainly see the need for having divisions (tax and local policy alone is enough to see that happen) but question still stands.

Properly localising something is not the cheapest. Moreover marketing stuff is truly expensive to do it at the levels you are hinting at (dev costs are as nothing compared to this in some instances).


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Honestly I think it'll show that a company can make mistakes, acknowledge them when criticized for them, and fix them.
> 
> I mean if Microsoft can make a gigantic back peddle on the Xbox One I think Nintendo can reverse region locking.


 
Oh McGuild, they are already changing their minds about that foolish mistake. The military around the world uses the Xbox360 to cope with the everyday life of bullshit on the field, at sea, or on shore duty. When Microsoft have announced their plans for the XboxONE. Almost all the gamers who are inside the military felt insulted about the fact that they were going to need the internet 24/7 just to play those games despite some of the active duty members being deployed inside hostile environments. Let's not forget most of them usually play FPS like's COD, Halo, and Battlefront on top of them paying for the subscriptions to use Xbox Live. If Microsoft is smart then they should know their original idea for the XboxONE will leave them to having a slow start for its launch date and not sale as close to the number of units that the previous two predecessors have manage.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 7, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Oh McGuild, they are already changing their minds about that foolish mistake. The military around the world uses the Xbox360 to cope with the everyday life of bullshit on the field, at sea, or on shore duty. When Microsoft have announced their plans for the XboxONE. Almost all the gamers who are inside the military felt insulted about the fact that they were going to need the internet 24/7 just to play those games despite some of the active duty members being deployed inside hostile environments. Let's not forget most of them usually play FPS like's COD, Halo, and Battlefront on top of them paying for the subscriptions to use Xbox Live. If Microsoft is smart then they should know their original idea for the XboxONE will leave them to having a slow start for its launch date and not sale as close to the number of units that the previous two predecessors have manage.


 

...Which is why they removed the internet requirements (it only requires an internet connection upon initial set up), used games DRM, and so on.

Also world's armed forces =/= entire gaming base, in fact it's quite a small section of it so no offense Microsoft isn't entirely focused on pleasing the armed forces section of gamers when they're such a small demographic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Maybe they should just start localizing more games then. Translate, market and sell games that otherwise aren't sold outside Japan and see how they fair.





> _Now arriving at #3 on our countdown, here's a game so extremely inappropriate that you've no doubt heard of it before -- Doki Doki Majo Shinpan, also known as the witch-touching game. This is a game all about groping, feeling up and lifting the skirts of underaged girls, for the purpose of determining whether or not they're secretly witches. Because apparently, if they are, they'll have some sort of distinctive birthmark on their bodies that will reveal that fact. And that birthmark will be somewhere under their underwear._
> 
> _Seriously, what the heck kind of nonsensical rules for content does Japan have in place that a game like this, containing material that would be grounds for immediate arrest and a long-term prison sentence in America, is allowed to make it out to market? It's just no -- no going near it, no even thinking about buying it. But yet the audience is definitely there in Japan, because not only has this game sold, it's sold well enough to justify a sequel -- Doki Doki Majo Shinpan 2 Duo._
> 
> ...





> _What's worse than touching underaged girls? Touching underaged boys. Duel Love is the girl's version of Doki Doki Majo Shinpan, and involves lots of rubbing up the unclothed bodies of teenaged boys -- but not to determine if they're witches. Just to get a date._
> 
> _The protagonist of Duel Love is apparently a lovestruck young girl in high school who stumbles across a group of guys who set her heart on fire -- so, to win their affections, she follows them into the sauna. Seriously, here. She goes into the steamroom with them, they get undressed, and they ask her to wipe the sweat off of their naked chests. She (meaning you, the player) happily obliges, and your stylus quickly transforms into an ever-moistening sweat rag._
> 
> ...


 
Nintendo DS - World's NO.1 Handheld Peadonsole 

Totally gonna sell in the West where this is entirely acceptable and not at all frowned upon.

Excerpts from: Top 15 Most Bizzare Nintendo DS Games


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jul 11, 2013)

Any news???


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 11, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> Any news???


 
You were expecting an official response already?  Nintendo will be no doubt just ignoring all this annoying buzzing in their ears and hoping people eventually just forget about it.  It's not like Microsoft's situation where announcing the XBox One actually caused stock prices to fall.  Nintendo have far bigger problems than people not buying their console because it won't play games from a different region.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...Which is why they removed the internet requirements (it only requires an internet connection upon initial set up), used games DRM, and so on.
> 
> Also world's armed forces =/= entire gaming base, in fact it's quite a small section of it so no offense Microsoft isn't entirely focused on pleasing the armed forces section of gamers when they're such a small demographic.



True, when I think about it, that statement of mines came a military newspaper (Lolwut). With that being said, Microsoft shouldn't change their plans when they had something that majority of gamers agreed with from the two previous consoles.

IMO, the only reason why Microsoft did that because they wanted to expand on online gameplay which the Xbox360 did well by providing a good online community.


----------

